

Show HN: TinyRouter a simple PHP router in 25 lines - kolodny
https://github.com/kolodny/TinyRouter.php

======
johnnymonster
Iterating over your routes array on every lookup does not seem very efficient,
seems like it would add quite a bit of overhead vs just a hash lookup. This
lib is so small its easy to see just how route look-ups are done. I've never
really dug into any other router to see how route matching is done. I would
assume a hash lookup would be the fastest?

~~~
kolodny
Creating the hash would have the same overhead, at least this way we exit the
loop when we find the correct entry. Of course if you needed to lookup more
than one route in a single request then that may be an issue, but I really
doubt that's the main use case

